# ADOPTED-- GA: Young Golden Girl (nub for tail) at Douglas



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

This girl is listed as a golden, and she sure looks golden to me - except she has a nub for a tail!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15001246

Trixie 6164 
*Golden Retriever*

*Large







Young







Female







Dog







Pet ID: 6164 *

   
 

*More About Trixie 6164*

Trixie is a 1-2 year old Golden Retriever with a very sweet and playful nature. She loves to go for walks and to explore. She has a lot of fun energy and would do well with an active family...seems to be good with kids. 

For information on adoption please call the Douglas County Animal Shelter at 770-942-5961 or fax 770-942-5914. All adopted dogs of appropriate age will receive a microchip. The new owners are required to get their new dogs a rabies vaccination and to have them spayed/neutered at the appropriate age. 

*My Contact Info*



Douglas County Animal Control
Douglasville, GA
770-942-596
I have sent her information to AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Precious Trixie is still at Douglas with no interest. She is running out of time. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to help her? I have contacted AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad about her already.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think she is a mix and it is harder to find rescues for mixes.

Just bumping this up in case someone else knows some way to help her.

I'd help transport if needed and could help a little with expenses.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Are there any mix rescues we could e-mail?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

You might try some on the SPOT Society list:

http://www.spotsociety.org/atl_shelter_list.htm

The all breed rescues are maybe 1/3 of the way down the page.

I feel bad that I posted this girl and haven't been able to do much else - we had a death in the family earlier in the week, were out of town today to watch our son in the State marching band finals, and have a fundraiser tomorrow. When I get back, I will try to contact some of the SPOT Society list also.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah she is not a Golden- has the coat of a Lab. Try the Lab forum?


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I posted her to the Lab Forum this morning. I'm not really sure what she might be - her face looks Golden to me, even though her coat is shorter. My neighbors keep their golden's coat short and this girl looks very much like him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

I would say she is a lab/Golden Mix.

email some of the mixed rescues on SPOT Society.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Keep your fingers crossed for Trixie! A poster on the Lab Forum suggested contacting RAGOM, and they are interested in her. But, they are full at the moment and will need to have an opening.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Fingers and paws crossed and prayers said for Trixie.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Tomorrow is euth day and Trixie is still there. I have contacted RAGOM again and am waiting and hoping. :crossfing She's such a beauty!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Have you tried Labs4Rescue? She looks all lab to me!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I e-mailed some all breed rescues this morning. Fingers crossed.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I never got any responses from my e-mails.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you for trying! It's all most of us can do.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I checked the shelters website and she is still listed. That's a good thing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trixie*

Trixie could be a Golden Retriever that someone shaved or trimmed.
It sure couldn't hurt to email the Lab Rescues and also post her on
http://www.thelabradorclub.com/subpages/rescue_search_result.php
the Labrador Retriever Forum!
http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/cross-posts-urgents-f60.html


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That coat is natural looking. She's beautiful either way. She has a very heart-melting face!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Well - Trixie isn't out of the building yet, but I am pretty sure that she is safe.  I heard from RAGOM yesterday, and they are able to take her. As of last night, they were working on getting a local rescue to pull her for them. 

Thanks Jenna for suggesting posting her on the Lab Board, as a poster there referred me to RAGOM. And, thanks to all of you who made contacts on Trixie's behalf, bumped her thread, . . . :You_Rock_


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yay for Trixie!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Please let us know when/if you know she is safe. That is so exciting.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Trixie has left the building!!!Yeah!!!  

However, she didn't wind up going to Minnesota to RAGOM. As the details of her rescue were being worked out - she was *adopted*!

I'm so happy for adorable Trixie - I guess she was just waiting for the right family to come along!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Fantastic!
I was so scared she wasn't going to get out.
I hope she and her new family have a wonderful life together.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I was crying about her and Button (a lab mix described as "love on a leash" at the same shelter) all week. Trixie had a rescue and then was adopted; Button wound up with three rescues wanting her - and she was at the top of the euth list. A very happy day!


----------

